

Viewing the World Through First Principles - noble12
http://undeferredliving.com/replace-improve/

======
gjmulhol
I like what is said here, but this isn't what first principles are. First
principles are fundamental laws from which all else can be built. They are the
underlying assumption in a proof or the laws of thermodynamics. They are not
the hole to the drill or the email to the iPhone. Those are products, results.
Like I said, I think the point is right. People focus on the technology rather
than the result. This is the principle behind real, Christensen-style
disruption (not the buzzword, but the real phenomenon). Sometimes you just
need to do something better in a different way, while ignoring the horsepower
(or whatever other metric) was the norm for a deprecated reason.

